# american brand tires stink



## s0crates82 (Aug 15, 2005)

I've got a 1994 BMW 325i sedan with stock Bottlecap rims, and my tire size is 205/60 R15.

Right now I've got American GT Grand Turbo tires and they suck. They have poor wet weather grip, terrible braking characteristics, and a tendency to peel out on any surface from a stop - and I've got a bone-stock engine with an Automatic transmission!

Does anyone recommend a budget all-season or summer tire (I'm in L.A.) that can make my car feel like a BMW should?

TIA.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

s0crates82 said:


> I've got a 1994 BMW 325i sedan with stock Bottlecap rims, and my tire size is 205/60 R15.
> 
> Right now I've got American GT Grand Turbo tires and they suck. They have poor wet weather grip, terrible braking characteristics, and a tendency to peel out on any surface from a stop - and I've got a bone-stock engine with an Automatic transmission!
> 
> ...


For summer-only tires check out the Yoko ES100. They aren't the quietest nor the longest wearing tire you can buy but handling/dry grip bang for the buck is hard to beat. If you're trying to get more wear you'll want an all season. Good lower priced ones to consider are the Bridgestone G009 and Kumho ASX.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## s0crates82 (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## '96ModZ3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Gary,
I'm curious why nobody ever recommends the Fuzion Zri. I have had Dunlops, Michelin, and most recently AVS 100's. None of them compare to 1. The value, and IMO 2. the performance from these tires. I live in the south so snow usually isn't an issue. They love the heat so in the winter time with colder temps they don't do as well. But for the summer time and rain they're great and I even use them for autocrossing. Throw a 45f and 38r bias in them and off I go. This is my second set and just replaced the AVS100's with these, what a noticed improvement!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

s0crates82 said:


> I've got a 1994 BMW 325i sedan with stock Bottlecap rims, and my tire size is 205/60 R15.
> 
> TIA.


[QUOTE='96ModZ3]Hi Gary,
I'm curious why nobody ever recommends the Fuzion Zri. I have had Dunlops, Michelin, and most recently AVS 100's. None of them compare to 1. The value, and IMO 2. the performance from these tires. I live in the south so snow usually isn't an issue. They love the heat so in the winter time with colder temps they don't do as well. But for the summer time and rain they're great and I even use them for autocrossing. Throw a 45f and 38r bias in them and off I go. This is my second set and just replaced the AVS100's with these, what a noticed improvement![/QUOTE]

Show me a Fuzion Zri in 205/60R15 and I'll be happy to recommend it


----------



## '96ModZ3 (Aug 24, 2005)

I saw the sizes for the ZRi's and saw that there was no such size. I think my point was more along the lines of why nobody recommends ZRi's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

[QUOTE='96ModZ3]I saw the sizes for the ZRi's and saw that there was no such size. I think my point was more along the lines of why nobody recommends ZRi's.[/QUOTE]

Its a great tire for the price, and we do get pretty positive feedback on the tire. Fuzion just isn't yet a major name, perhaps in time more will try them.


----------



## '96ModZ3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Well if you any of your customers need feedback, send them my way, I think I'll be using fuzions for awh :thumbup: ile!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Its a great tire for the price, and we do get pretty positive feedback on the tire. Fuzion just isn't yet a major name, perhaps in time more will try them.


 Just say "it's a frigging bridgestone."


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Just say "it's a frigging bridgestone."


Made by the same company, yes! If they'd put that name on the tire and keep it the same price I'd sell 3X as many!


----------



## s0crates82 (Aug 15, 2005)

do other bridgestones in that size bracket have similar performance characteristics as the fuzion zri?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

s0crates82 said:


> do other bridgestones in that size bracket have similar performance characteristics as the fuzion zri?


Negative, Bridgestone doesn't make a summer only performance tire in the 205/60R15 size.

Although not made in this size, the RE750 would be the nearest comparable Bridgestone tire to the Zri.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

So how would you compare the Fuzion ZRi to the Yoko ES100 in a 225 50 16

Those are both tires I am considering for my next purchase.
My three biggest priorities in order. Keeping the price at $100 or less.

1. Grip - Dry/wet - No snow
2. Wear 
3. Noise


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> So how would you compare the Fuzion ZRi to the Yoko ES100 in a 225 50 16
> 
> Those are both tires I am considering for my next purchase.
> My three biggest priorities in order. Keeping the price at $100 or less.
> ...


1. arguable, I feel the Zri is better in wet, slight step down in dry. 
2. Close but slight advantage with the Zri
3. No contest, the Zri is much quieter.


----------



## '96ModZ3 (Aug 24, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> 1. arguable, I feel the Zri is better in wet, slight step down in dry.
> 2. Close but slight advantage with the Zri
> 3. No contest, the Zri is much quieter.


If I may offer my opinions since I have run both of these tires. Also consider that I have a 3.2 with quite a few mods.

1. I have to go with the ZRi's for wet and dry. In warm weather, the Zri's will heat up better and stick more noticeably than the ES100's. I have used both of these in autocross and can say that the Es100's stick okay but will get loose quick when they heat up. If I want to light up either tire I can do so by of course being really aggressive with the throttle/clutch, but for normal spirited take offs it is harder to break the Zri's loose. Hands down the Zri's are better in the rain. Playing with the tire pressures can give you remarkable grip in the rain.

2. Definately the Zri's. I had run 5 autocrosses plus normal driving over a year and still had 3-4/32's. The Yoko's, 8 months and 2 autocrosses, two bald flat spots on the right rear and 2/32's on the left.

3. Can't tell because of the exhaust. Besides that has never really made a difference to me. If they stick like glue they could sound like jet for all I care.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

American GT Grand Turbo?


----------



## s0crates82 (Aug 15, 2005)

WILLIA///M said:


> American GT Grand Turbo?


i know, i know. they came on the car.

i'm just looking for something that will actually stick to the road while keeping my stock rims.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Thanks guys! :thumbup: 

Ill be giving the Zris a try shortly as I will need to replace my tires soon.


----------

